# TTOC Ace Cafe 16th March



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Daytime Ace meet, March 16th, 11 am to 4.

I've asked if it's possible to show any re-run or highlights show from the Melbourne GP qualifying.

Location here:

http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/
Ace Corner North Circular Road, London NW10 7UD

Food and drink on site, TTs, banter. All welcome, please sign up below. I'll need to forward a list of reg nos. to Ace a week beforehand so I'll be asking for that in due course. 

1. Gone Ape
2. Masterfrost
3. SlineTT (x2)
4. WashyTT
5. WestcoTT
6. Borisp
7. mark_1423
8. mag_TT
9. mattyfitz
10. Jamie-V6
11. Saleena41
12. hhh
13. Gareth50
14. olds_cool
15. TTstang
16. TTchan
17. Gerry-TT
18. Polowoof
19. Wak (depending on work)
20. Adajason
21. Londonblade
22.


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there Phil.........


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It will be good to see you both again Elias, has been a while


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Ill be up for that  like hour away but ace cafe good meetin place or cars


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

I`ll dust down the old girl and come down to it, might even wash the TT 
Could also be Luke`s first meet.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I should be good for this


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep I will pencil it in for now.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes il be up for this!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers lads, keep it coming


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be there. What time are most people looking to head down?


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm also up for it... won't know my reg until beginning of March as that's (everything crossed) when I get my TT.


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

Im up for this!!

PM Sent


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll be up for this as long as Im not working, don't put me down for a defo yet but I'll let u guys know by end of this week


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just gotta check my rota and will let you know by the weekend. Be a nice chance to meet other forum members.

Sal


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

sounds like a plan,looking forward to it.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one guys, the record's about 50.... let's try to beat it


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Phil

Put me down as a possible, if I`m in the country I`ll be there for sure !

Gareth


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Would def gone to this as im dont live far away but im at the football that day! Any plans to do it again??


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There's usually at least one ace meet every year, but there other London events too . Sorry to hear you can't make it. What time' the match, it's on from 11 am


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn, I was holding out check if I was free for this but just found out we've got a big family do on the 16th


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

put me down as a defo!!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its doubtful now, got a party to go to the night before.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll be there most def!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd like to join in this fun too  not working that day


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be up for this, gotta remember to put it in my diary!! :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> I'll be up for this, gotta remember to put it in my diary!! :roll:


I'll remind you :wink: plus you got no excuse to forget it now as I'm coming to yours beforehand


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

TTchan said:


> I'd like to join in this fun too  not working that day


Hiya C how's ed? Looking glossy


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> I'll be up for this, gotta remember to put it in my diary!! :roll:


Hi Raj


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

TTstang said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to join in this fun too  not working that day
> ...


Hey Edwards fine thank you :lol:  be good to see you next month


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

[/quote]
Hi Raj [/quote]

Hey!! How you doing? 8)

Looks like it'll be a good meet, but remind me to avoid the cheezy chips with chilli i love it but it always kills my bottom later in the evening!!  :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Count me in... I'm up for this too...


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Drat!!! I'll be in Marbella for a stag!!!! Would have loved to come along.

Maybe next time.

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Raj [/quote]

Hey!! How you doing? 8)

Looks like it'll be a good meet, but remind me to avoid the cheezy chips with chilli i love it but it always kills my bottom later in the evening!!  :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]
Haha all good! See you there


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

All added!


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Gone Ape said:


> All added!


Not all :x


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thought you were down under !


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol, not yet. Head off in July


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

These numbers defo? looks like its going to be a good one and not to miss, so would be great to be more than just the 3 of us turn up this time. Want our reg numbers pm's to u phil?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes please mate, and no cancellations yet too.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Bump for this meet, now one week away.

Can you guys pm me your reg for the entry list, if you haven't already - and cheers to those that have


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gone Ape said:


> Bump for this meet, now one week away.
> 
> Can you guys pm me your reg for the entry list, if you haven't already - and cheers to those that have


Sent. Looking forward to it  .

Saleena41


----------



## polowoof (Feb 15, 2012)

Count me in plz! 8)

Look forward to it
cheers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

We're up to 20 cars, looks like a good one!


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will pop down but sadly my TT is still at Jabba so will be in the BMW [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Still not too late to get your names down for this, but I will need your reg by PM asap

Weather not playing ball though


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

looks like good numbers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Just washed... took 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Weather looking shit hope it stops raining


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wont be making it now! Got to work!  sorry and hope you all have good day!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah not the best forecast, supposed to brighten up a bit after lunch....


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Everyone still going to this meet?


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I will still be going. Its only a bit of rain.


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

What time we all going?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

me and TTChan are leaving in 5 mins from finchley


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

My first ace cafe meet was a gooden  lovely to meet some new people, thanks Phil for organising it 8)

Here's a few pics, only from my iPhone...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks like it stayed dry for u guys and girls.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics and another very nice Ace meet, well done to Phil for organising it.

It did stay dry at some point.......


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, and thanks to everyone for turning out despite the dampness! Photos up in due course.


----------

